# Chefs Choice Slicer 609,610,615: Owners alert!



## browneyesvictim (Sep 25, 2018)

Just a heads up for those that own this line of slicers... I know its pretty popular around here...

Mine just quit right in the middle of slicing cheese. Took the blade off... nothing jammed in it. Unplugged it... it wasn't hot but thought there might be a thermal overload breaker inside of it that would auto-reset after it cooled down so I unplugged it, and waited... But it still wouldn't work. Finally,  I looked on the bottom and there was a fuse holder! Never noticed that before. When I opened it, there it was a blown fuse. But this wasn't going to be so easy to get my cheese slicing finished after all...

Its an ODDBALL FUSE! Order your spare today to have on hand for if and when it goes out!
On page 8 of the owners manual:

_Satisfactory replacement fuses are available from 
Hollyland 50T, LittelFuse (Model 2181.25) or Bussman GDCS505. All are

Slo-Blo type, rated at 1.25A and 250V_​
Found em on Amazon. GDC was the cheapest I found- $7.96 for a pack of 5. Part number TTL-A-215
​


----------



## daveomak (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks....   I did not know that....   The fuses are in my shopping basket....


----------



## tallbm (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks for the update!
I'll check my model and see if it is there and if so I will get some fuses.  I can't stand for something to break down in the middle of use and I don't have the part/piece to fix it though I know I could immediately fix it if I did!!!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 25, 2018)

Agreed! It really sucks to be down for such an inexpensive item. I have a boatload of fuses, but not only is this fuse an uncommon amperage, but it is a shorty fuse- not your typical length. Slow-blow type to boot. Highly unlikely you will find it at your local hardware or big-box store.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 25, 2018)

Good looking-out 

 browneyesvictim
. Excellent tip.


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2018)

Eric mine came with a spare fuse.
Richie


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 25, 2018)

tropics said:


> Eric mine came with a spare fuse.
> Richie



Hmmm... I don't have the box anymore. Don't recall ever seeing one but might have got tossed. Where was your located?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2018)

Great Tip, Browneyes!!!
I just looked, and my "Chef's Choice 645" doesn't have a fuse holder on the bottom.
Still a good tip though.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Hmmm... I don't have the box anymore. Don't recall ever seeing one but might have got tossed. Where was your located?



In the zip bag with the instructions,stapled to the booklet.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 25, 2018)

Most excellent! Thanks Richie. Ill look around for it, but its not stapled to my book.


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2018)

They most likely knew I would lose it if not stapled. LOL


----------



## worktogthr (Sep 26, 2018)

Had that happen to me as well!  Thank god for amazon!


----------

